# maybe preg?



## Batman

okay, so my rat has been nesting but I dunno if they are preg or just bored I mean Gimchi hasn't started nesting, but shes grouchy and lita well she started nesting could she just be bored anyway I was wondering can anyone tell me if they may be preg by the pics?



















the one in the middle is gimchi the other two are lita


----------



## Eden10

I'm no pro at dealing with pregnant rats, but they both look pregnant to me!

Have they been with males?


----------



## Batman

sadly yes they have when I left for about 2 weeks for business my bf left and cleaned the big cage and shoved them all together when I took them to the vet she didn't really seem to concern i would take them again but i just shelled out all the money i had for two nursery cages and the ferrit nation


----------



## Eden10

How long ago were they with the males? Its looking highly likely that they are...be prepared for lots of babies! I'm sure someone with experience will chime in & will be able to judge when they should be due etc. I'm not sure if you'll have to separate each female in her own nursery tank...then supplement with extra protein etc. I would start looking for homes for the babies coz with 2 pregnant females that will be lots of babies!

FX things go well & for small litters haha...good luck


----------



## Batman

I seperated them like a week or two ago and each female does have their own nursery cage


----------



## Hey-Fay

Oh my goodness they look super pregnant. My girl Lilly looked like this a few days before she had Ruby, Thistle and Jude. I'd expect babies, also you're gonna want to up their protein, boiled or scrambled eggs are good, Lilly got a little wet dog food high in protein for a while then to help her build up her strength/weight I gave her some kitten formula (which she loved) in a saucer and then moved to sweetened and unsweetened almond milk. Good luck! Have some infant formula and a tiny paintbrush on hand just in-case mummy can't handle the pups or needs some help. When they do go into labor make sure its quiet and dim and try not to mess with her until all the pups are born. Once shes done make sure she's nursing them, you can check the pups to see if they have a milk band on their tummy's, if no milk band after awhile of being born then you're gonna have to either get mummy to try to feed them or you may have too. I hope you don't have too many babies, I know that the three Lilly had were handfuls, and I kept Thistle and Ruby (then adopted another the same age as them) and four girls are hard to keep up with. Keep us posted!! I'm sure others will step in and give you more advice!


----------



## Batman

I was afraid of that just when my ex left he took the cage and stuffed them all in I tried to avoid putting them together with the males I monitored them at play time when I saw all them together I growled and was like well maybe they just getting chubby then when they started fighting and I seperated them I knew it just aggrivates me I'm so in prepared how far along are they how many days till pups what do I even do lol my mind is racing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Right now lita basically staying in one corner on her back she keeps twitching but she moved to her side

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

Batman said:


> Right now lita basically staying in one corner on her back she keeps twitching but she moved to her side
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like she's in labor! Check on her every once in a while but don't bother her too much. If you happen to have a spare water bottle and some kitten or puppy or even some infant formula I'd fill the bottle with it so she has that option. Scramble her an egg, no salt or pepper, and try to feed it to her once she's all done. She may become aggressive with you messing with the babies, Lilly wasn't towards me but that's because we're really closely bonded, she'd bite the piss out of my husband though so he never got to mess with her or the kids before the're eyes were open. If she is aggressive I'd advise to talk to her calmly and slowly and distract her with a spoon full of yogurt or baby food so you can check for milk bands. She should go though the labor relatively smoothly, most of the time rats give birth quietly while we're asleep. If after 24 (I think) hours she hasn't given birth but there is blood she will more than likely have to see a vet. if after a day or so with no babies and no more labor signs, then again she'll need to see a vet. BUT I doub't that she'll have any problems, the birthing process normally goes smoothly, just leave her alone for the most part, check on her and see if there are pups, then when it looks like she's all finished make sure she's taking care of the babies (keeping them warm and fed) She will more than likely pile nesting material up and around them, maybe even on top of them, this is OK it keeps them warm. Just remember to check for milk bands! And keep us posted!! Good luck!


----------



## Batman

I checked on her no babies or blood she is nesting though then looks at me and continues to nest I fried her an egg she snubbed her nose and through it out her cage I'm going to pick up some kitten milk my other female no signs just grumpy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

Sounds like she's getting close, Lilly nested like crazy right up till the moment she had them. Try a can of mighty dog wet dog food, that brand is inexpensive and high protein. If you can't find that brand then just look for high protein in another wet dog food, mighty dog just smells a bit more appetizing than others and Lilly loved it. If she's not had them by sometime tomorrow then count backwards till the day they were put in with the boys, then give or take two maybe three days. She should have them around the 21st day and at the latest the 23rd. I'm sure she'll be fine and the babies will be too, just be patient :3 I'll check this thread once I get up tomorrow, hopefully another member will step up and guide you through things if I'm not online. And just to be safe, if things do happen and no one comments and you need help/advice I'll message you my number, feel free to text me.


----------



## Batman

I don't exactly know when they were put in I was away when he left so it could have been that night or maybe the last day. I'm just worried about gimchi she hasn't nested but she's Moody and eating like crazy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

Then give or take a few more days for Gimchi, and expect your other girl to have them soon.


----------



## Hey-Fay

I say this because of how you've described her behavior.


----------



## Batman

I read that sometimes they don't show signs I'm just worried about how many babies each will have I have to get new cages when its time to seperate the babies and plus I'm nervous to see what the babies look like because I have three males and. Not sure who got them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I'd expect five to 11, maybe more. I was lucky, she only had three. Be prepared though, one or two may not make it; it is not your fault if they don't, things just happen sometimes. Lilly actually had four but the first born didn't make it (that's why I say she only had three). I tried to bring him back but it was no good. He was buried in the rose garden, His dad is buried next to him. 
As for not showing signs, both girls sound like they're showing!


----------



## Batman

can i use a nursing bottle like the small ones for animals or do i use a paint brush if I would have to feed some I just want to be prepared instead of frantic lol


----------



## nanashi7

A paint brush would be best.


----------



## Batman

Okay I just want to make sure I'm doing things right now how much milk or formula do I give lita and gimchi 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I got a small saucer and poured just enough to cover the bottom. I gave it to her room temp, then stored the rest in the fridge. After you refrigerate it be to warm it for just a few seconds, not long, then stir it with your finger.


----------



## Batman

Okay I have baby formula and almond milk so the formula should be OK until I get the Kitty milk right if I have to feed her little ones oh and they have a small shelf in the cage BC I bought a couple first rat homes should I take those out or are they OK left in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

The infant formula will be fine for her, remove the shelves though, you don't want mummy getting away from them while there new.


----------



## Batman

Okay I took the shelfs out they didn't like it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

They never do lol
Remember that if you have to feed the pups feed them infant formula. You can give mummy some of it too but I used kitten milk for her, she loved it and it helped her gain strength and a little weight. Get a little wet dog food high in crude protein too, a small can of mighty dog is what I used and it had the most protein.


----------



## Batman

K I'm just nervous gimchi hasn't started nesting yet but everytime someone goes near her cage she nips I went to fill her food bowl she latched onto my finger pretty good lita stopped nesting I though for a moment she was in labor but no lol she not nippy she rather be hand fed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I'd say they're both getting close. Just be patient and watchful :3


----------



## Grawrisher

Every time I see tht there's a new ripely to thi thread I think the babies are here! I'm getting anxious!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I keep waking up excited then kind of depressed when I see no babies I'm hoping soon they keep making me think they are in labor 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

See? You got me again! I imagine your ratties will be happy when the babies are out too, I can't imagine that's comfortable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

well from a human point of view close to the end it was not comfortable lol, But I am hoping very soon Lita was cleaning her self in the down there area for like give minutes so i was like oh maybe shes going to but noo, and gimchi well she started nesting a little.

oh btw sorry that I keep getting you but when they get here i will be super excited lol


----------



## Batman

Still nothing I'm kind of worried its 21 days

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Wait til day 23 since they were separated from males.


----------



## Batman

OK it just irritating lol I think they are pregnant from what people tell me and I want to know why they are torturing me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

My Hershey nested a bit and was actually super sweet when she was (surprisingly) pregnant. I guess everyone is different.. I kept reading how they give birth in the middle of the night then I checked on her one afternoon and she was having contractions! Her sides will pull in and squeeze and she will look very uncomfortable. It won't be long after that until she pulls a baby out. Of course that's if they really are pregnant 😉 Oh and she had way more than I expected-11!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Yeah, I know. It can be so frustrating. If you are anything like me the day of will freak you out though.


----------



## Batman

Well I posted pics and people said they looked very pregnant and lita has been nesting gimchi not yet but I can tell they are not comfy bc they sleep on their backs sides and breathe heavy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Sleeping on backs usually is a last-three-days-thing as I've read.


----------



## Batman

Im just anxious but then comes the delema whose the father since they were shoved with three males and I'm worried BC gimchi lays on her water bottle 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Is it a cold water bottle? She might be overheating. 
If you are well-acquainted with the males, the alpha and the next highest are likely culprits.


----------



## Batman

Well lister is the alpha then comes rimmer so I guess I might have at least one hairless lol if that how it goes but yea I will freak the day off and yes it is a cool water bottle


----------



## nanashi7

try to offer a frozen plate for her to lay on and freezea water bottle for her.


----------



## Batman

I actually have a ratty beanbag i made that has rice in it i am going to freeze for them to lay on


----------



## Batman

Took my two girls to the vet turns out they are not due to have babies till the 15 sighs but all the signs are there for them to have them now lol so I guess ill have to wait the vet said they could just be preparing but to her it looks like the 15 or around that date

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I will say, the vet told me a 5-10 days so I got comfy to wait and three days later 14 babies came out!


----------



## Batman

It just confuses me BC its been 3 weeks since I seperated them they were with the males the whole 2 weeks I was gone so to me it didn't make sense on how they are due on the 15 unless they didn't get pregnant a couple days after 'shrugs ' I dunno I'm anxious and horrified what I'd both girls have like double digit Babbies o.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Supposedly there is a such thing as delayed pregnancy?
But today is definitely after the 21st day since they were with boys? No escapes or shared play?

I think average litter is between 4-11. Each girl only has 12 nipples.


----------



## Batman

I counted 21 days I'm just thinking maybe they got pregnant the last two weeks or something but the vet said if nothing after the 15 bring them in BC it might be a false bit that makes no sense either on account both are in the same shape

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

She didn't listen/feel her? My vet stethoscoped mine to estimate baby count and felt for baby size.


----------



## Batman

She felt there belly but acted like she didn't want to be bothered she was the only one who deals with exotics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

How sad. I despise vets like that -- it's what killed my 8yo-self's dream of being a vet. Do _yoy_ feel anything if you carefully hold their belly?


----------



## Mamoo1218

I held my girl on my arm and slipped my other hand under her and held her for a few minutes. I could definitely feel those babies moving around in there-it was amazing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

With lita I can feel its soft but hard gimchi bites when I try to hold her or go near her cage I gave her some fresh fruit and she latched onto my finger but lita hasn't gotten testy she wants attention and hand fed lol yea I'm going to find a vet in the next city but I spent all I had on this well I don't want to call her a vet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

You need to immerse Gimchi or you are in for a headache. Yes, I realize she is pregnant but if you are going to have ANY hopes of having socialized babies to adopt out Gimchi must NOT bite right now.


----------



## Batman

Shea never bit before so yes it is aggrivating but I do tend to hold her once she's away from hee cage she's fine just in or near it she's horrible 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

She has to be fine at all times, it only gets worse when she has living babies in the nest. I was able to do whatever to my girl in or out of her cage nursing or not. She even pulled me into her nest to groom me and let me see her babies like I was her kit or friend.


----------



## Batman

I understand I'm working on gimchi its weird how lita doesn't bite but gimchi

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties

Good luck!! Keep us posted you probably will have around 20 babies total for two moms.


----------



## Batman

That's a lot of babies lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties

Yep lol


----------



## Batman

Imerrsion for gimchi did not go like I wanted she bit me so bad I not only bled I had to get stitches I honestly don't know what to do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I dunno. What happened?


----------



## Batman

I have no idea I let her come out like she always done she got on my hand I went to scritch her chin like she lets me do and she latched on and kept bitting me and she for me between the thumb and pointer finger then as I was putting her in the cage she latched on again 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Gimchi hasn't gotten a lot bigger then lita gimchi looks like she swallowed a huge ball while lita looks like she swollowed a small one gimchi looks like she's going to explode when she lays on her back she hasn't bit me again so that's good

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I hope they burst soon. You should really expect at least double digit rats in total.

She may have taken offense to you going south -- you mentioned she was unhappy when you tried to pet her belly. Just be careful when she has her kits and give her the first day alone. Use a spoon when you decide to see them.


----------



## Batman

She looks really uncomfortable
So I'm hoping within the day or maybe tomorrow the thing is she lets my sister hold and pet her no problem I think she held a grudge for when I accidentally shut the tip of her tail in the cage she wasn't hurt just after that she's been distant but she never bit until she got pregnant 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

There's a video of a pregnant rat on youtube that has a fat rat sleeping on her back that looks awful.

Maybe you should have a cuddle and snack session?


----------



## Batman

Oh that's a good idea I will try that maybe if I give her her favorite food and cuddle with her shell bond 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Just settle in and watch a movie or catch up with a show. This is what I do when my aggressive rat acts up (the slightest thing can break her trust, since she's a rescue).


----------



## Batman

Yes I have Netflix and they have some shows I'd like to watch it was chilly so I had my hoody on and she cuddle in the pocket and let me pet her  I was so happy so maybe shell do it again later when I have more time she stayed in my goodies for about five minutes before I had to put her back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I always tuck my rats in and hold them in. Or, build a little bed in the bathtub and let her explore around while you chill out.


----------



## Batman

Why.are they torturing me they need to have their babies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Man, they really should've by now.


----------



## Batman

I really thought last night was the nifty they nested like crazy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Well, "A watched pot never boils"?


----------



## Batman

Ill give it time but I'm looking into another vet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Here's how big they gotten


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

I'm starting to get worried :/ I keep thinking of the pregnant mouse that one user on here found


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

The mouse had predispositions which caused those problems. These aren't common in rats. I wouldn't worry too much, though if you can consult another vet I would. http://www.ratfanclub.org/vetref.html


----------



## Batman

ugh hopefully they have their babies i hope nothing is wrong but how could two have the same problem?


----------



## SarahEden

Are you certain on the date?


----------



## Batman

i thought i was the vet said 15th but they look about to pop


----------



## SarahEden

Whats the date that he was removed from the cage?


----------



## Batman

Sept 17

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

Sure they just aren't fat? I think if nothing has happened by tomorrow morning that you'll want to take them into the vet.


----------



## SarahEden

Also if they were removed no later than the 17th and your vet told you DD for the 15th, I'd see a different vet.


----------



## Batman

I'm going to find a different vet I don't think they are just fat they were with boy rats for 2 weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Okay so I drove 3 hrs to a new vet and she said yes they are pregnant but awfully big so they might each have 11 to 13 babies she said that even though I seperated them on the 17 doesn't mean the babies were conceved yet ( delayed preg) so she put them at about 16 days into preg bc their nipples are not quite showing she said they were healthy just to keep an eye the could be early or go to the full term but she said if nothing happens then bring them back 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

My girl's nipples didn't show until te little ratties began aggrevating them.


----------



## Batman

I dunno I'm just going by what the vet said least this one cared enough to check vital and answer questions still they need to pop the babies out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I jus thought I would warn you. Plus my vet said "not too many babies, I can definitely feel around 6-8" and out came 14. Be prepared to have more rats than you desire :/ Start finding prospective homes now through the forum, facebook groups, and local rescues -- even at 11 babies, that's 22 rats. 
Make sure you've all supplies set up and ready as if they'd pop tomorrow. Rats have 12 nipples. If one has a big litter, the other a small one, you may find yourself needing to swap babies around.


----------



## Batman

Yea I got supplies and prepared just anxious and worried 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I wouldn't be too worried. It isn't likely to be anything but pregnancy given the situations. You got him out on the 23rd, right? They should be due around the 14th even as fat as they are.


----------



## Batman

The 17th but she said it could have been delayed that's what she put them to get preg at 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Well, even on the 17th they wouldn't pop til tonight or tomorrow so you look like you've got some nail-biting to do haha.


----------



## Batman

Lol I've been checking on them gave all the rats some veggies and grilled.chicken I did there's without season plus the girls had scramble egg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Something happened today gimchi groomed me and let me in her cage its anyday now for the babies both girls have that extra bulb on their sides and I can see the babies move once in awhile and they been nesting like crazy and lots of lying on their sides and back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Seeing babies move inside them has gotta be weird, I'm always a little freaked out (and simultaneously fascinated) when people have me put my hand up to their bellies to feel the baby kick, it kind of reminds you how we all started out and it's just a little odd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

Batman said:


> Something happened today gimchi groomed me and let me in her cage its anyday now for the babies both girls have that extra bulb on their sides and I can see the babies move once in awhile and they been nesting like crazy and lots of lying on their sides and back
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure on the delayed pregnancy part. I've heard it can take from 21 to 24 days. Most times it's 21 to 22 days. As far as movement goes. That's a good sign. It means the babies are starting to stretch out. During development they stay tightly balled. As the due date draws near the babies move more. Since you can see them move. It could be she'll be giving birth in the next 12 to 36 hours. The more obvious the movement, the sooner she'll be giving birth. 

I saw a video that another member posted of her hairless rat. It was taken the night before she gave birth. Movement was very obvious and you could almost make out the babies head through the skin of the mom. If you can find that video, it's extremely interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## Daize

Here's the videos I was talking about. 

They was posted by Debra. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om5S0mKuYiQ

[URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cioj8uDFhy0[/URL]


----------



## Batman

Oh goodness you can really see them move on her yea I don't know what kind her and lita will have I don't know who got who its mainly Lister and rimmer but I heard more then one can father if they turn out naked or Dumbo then chances are they belong to my hairless 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Just an update on the girls they gotten big I been biting my nails lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Phew! 5 more days!


----------



## Batman

I know I can't wait should I wait till they are born or go ahead and start a thread in the adoption forum

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

You can do either; if you know who the father/s are, post pics of them and the mom.


----------



## Batman

The two candidates are Lister and rimmer a hairless and a hooded who got who I'm not certain

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Just post everyone so they can get expectations.


----------



## Batman

OK ill get good pics I'm excited I just don't know I never had to try to find rats homes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Well this is like a crash course lol considering you'll prolly have twenty something or more  I'm getting excited for you I love seeing pictures of little babies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Me too I like to see how they develop they are super adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Is it the 15 yet lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Man, I feel like they should've popped yet.

Have you talked to rescues in your area?
Also, if there are nonfeeder shops (charge $10+ a rat) you can ask to post ads or for them to sold them.


----------



## Batman

I think the shops around here are feeder shops all the Rescue are full but I'm going to find other groups to post 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Tell the rescue you just want to find homes; that you will keep them in-home but need them to find a different home.

And don't give up hope. I just adopted out 2 of my litter at 3 months old.


----------



## Daniel

nanashi7 said:


> Tell the rescue you just want to find homes; that you will keep them in-home but need them to find a different home.
> 
> And don't give up hope. I just adopted out 2 of my litter at 3 months old.


O/t for a second but this caught my eye - did your boys get adopted out or the 2 girls you still had?


----------



## nanashi7

Daniel said:


> O/t for a second but this caught my eye - did your boys get adopted out or the 2 girls you still had?


The two boys, a woman on facebook has agreed to taking them. She looks like an excellent home 
I'm just going to keep the girls I guess -- 9 rats isn't bad, and Iris is older so she may not be around forever.


----------



## Daniel

Batman said:


> I think the shops around here are feeder shops all the Rescue are full but I'm going to find other groups to post
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The giveaway is this - do they sell the rats by size? If not, then they may be pet only.


----------



## Grawrisher

I know you're not in sd but star rat rescue out of winner sd has a page for out of state rats, maybe you coul get them to list the babies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I'm open to anything and yes they do sell by size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

http://www.starsratrescue.com
This is their site, you could contact them and ask them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

OK ty ugh lita been on her side for half hour ugh I hate waiting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Sighs this is questioning my insanity still no babies but nesting non stop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Gaaaahhhhh, I saw new posts and I wa like "babies?!?!?!" No dice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Lol now you know how I feel when I wake up and no babies I swear they are holding them in on purpose just to annoy me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

His long has it been now?? I'm seriously stalking this thread xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

The vet said before or on the 15 but my numbers said they should have had them a week ago 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

They're usually pregnant for about 3 weeks. When was it she got pregnant? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I honestly don't know I went away for two weeks they were all in a cage 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

You said you took them out on the 17th of September. So lets say it was that date that they got pregnant at the latest. That is 25 days ago. Considering average is 22 days, I am thinking they were in there longer.


----------



## Batman

I went to two vets the first one was eh but the last one said they were due on the 15 but like I said by my numbers they should have had them that's why I'm freaking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

20-25 days gestation.. 22-23 is average. Give them plenty of peace and quiet. And privacy. That's a big one, they need to be comfortable and secure. Just check a couple of times a day if you don't hear squeaks to make sure they're okay, no abnormal discharge or behaviors.


----------



## Batman

They are sleeping on their sides and back a lot sometimes they breath fast but its intense to wait this long for rat Babies lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

They tend to lay on their back and side when they're close to birthing, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.. I know how nerve-wracking it is! My girl just had hers today and it was a very nervous wait. Always is!


----------



## Batman

I just don't want anything to happen to them and I been worried so much I can't even do what I'm suppose to now I have to crunch for my deadline lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Hopefully tonight is. The note awful lot of restless 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

GIMCHI IS HAVING HER BABIES

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Whoo!!! 83


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Hopefully lita will have hers soon lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

Batman said:


> GIMCHI IS HAVING HER BABIES
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Contratulations

It's about time she starting cranking them out. 

I hope there's going to be pictures of the new arrivals soon. hint hint.... LOL.


----------



## Batman

Of course so far she's had 3 but who knows how many lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Just curious how long does labor last

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

Yeyyyy!!!! Hoorahhhh  xxxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

So far she has 10 but she's still In labor :what:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Omgosh 0-0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

No more than 20 min a pup. Hope she stops by 12!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Me too I can't exactly see how many now she's hoarding I went to get her water bottle she latched on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

OK so 3 did not make it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! I hope everyone else does well. Viel gluck!


----------



## Batman

It looked like they couldn't breath they were a pale pink and cold she tossed.them to the side so when I checked it was too late

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Oh that's so sad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

It looked like they still had the stuff on them the skin type thing I dunno what its called

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Maybe they had a birth defect and wouldn't have made it in any situation, rat moms have good instincts, so what's the official count?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Well when she goes to eat ill count but she's hoarding them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

She had 12 but half didn't make it  so she has 5 live ones but the ones that didn't make it were extremely small

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday

It's also possible that she got tired and didn't eat the afterbirth because she's a new mom. But in any case, I'm sure she'll be a good mommy to the rest of them, especially since she's hoarding.


----------



## rubytuesday

Oh I'm sorry I didn't see your new post! It sounds like there was something wrong then. It's really sad that half the litter didn't make it.


----------



## Batman

She was going through them and the 5 she's hoarding was all she was paying attention too yet when I tried to get the ones she wasn't hoarding she attack me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday

That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Batman

I think she hates me in all honesty she was my bf but when he left he left her too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

She might be stressed, I imagine if she was stressed during pregnancy that may have caused issues.
It really bites that she isn't letting you near the babies though. 
My girl only bit me during the last few days of her pregnancy. She trusts everyone around her litter for some reason though. She lets my mom reach in and touch the babies even though my mom has hardly ever interacted with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Gimchi has a thing every women that has touched her she bitten but every Guy who touches her she loves on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

So gimchi for the last 30 min decided not to take.care of her babies I gave them some formula after I tried to get her to nurse why is she not being a mom and if she refuses how often do I feed them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday

I know with kittens it's something like every two hours.


----------



## nanashi7

Rats only need to feed their kits every two hours. If they have milk bands, they are fine. If she isn't being a momma, make the cage smaller and confine her to it.


----------



## Poisoned

I had a really awful momma (who also didn't like me) and what I did as a last resort was take everything out of her enclosure and put the babies in a shoe box just big enough for her and them, cut a hole high on it for she could get in but they couldn't get out, and she was forced to nurse them if she wanted to sleep or hide in the box, they survived but it was so stressful. 

If they have milkbands, don't worry yourself.

Just give her some peace, quiet, and dark. A large scale breeder (who really knows what he's doing) says that's the best thing you can do, if they're thinking about ANYTHING else they are less likely to take care of the babies, the first few days should be all calm, quiet time for her and the babies.


----------



## Batman

I fed them because they didn't have bands over half the litter is gone BC.they didn't make it I pit them in an aquarium but she still refuses 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Lita having her babies now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Just keep them all warm and keep her with them unless she starts eating or hurting them. 

Maybe Lita can adopt them.


----------



## Batman

Lita has enough babies the last one makes 13 :what: they eat their babies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

It's probably like gliders, they eat their babies if they feel there's not enough nutrition or if they're stressed (or I they're butts like nibbles who eat their younger siblings) I'm pretty sure nibbles ate a set of twins once because rapunzel had twins then one night I hear a lot of. Alarming and rapunzel and Rasputin kicked nibbles out I the neat and wouldn't let her in, the next morning one baby, that night same thing, next day; no babies, that's gliders though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Oh I was worried lol man these babies are noisy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

So two of litas babies didn't make it so she has 11 now I was surprised that when I gave lita food she carried one and placed it in my palm and she scooter the other one closer gimchi didn't do that she just ignored them while lita kept them under her it amazes me the difference in the style they have of being a mom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Rats can have litter past 20 - if she's doing good and feeding hers well, she would probably be just fine with a few more, and it would be better for the babies if she'll take them. 

Yes, they'll eat their babies for several reasons, not usually, but they do.


----------



## nanashi7

If Gimchi has five pups left, and Lita has 10, Lita can probably care for both litters. Make sure to extra supplement her. Otherwise, rotate healthy babies for sickly ones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I seen gimchi feed them when I went in so I don't know what her deal is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Mind you I've never dealt with the babies buuuut

You have a unique opportunity here, if I were you I'd just keep an eye on the milk bands of gimchis pups and if they aren't looking so pod it wouldn't e unreasonable to try to get lots to adopt them, especially since there's just a little under a day ah difference


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

What's does Lita's babies look like? :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

I just have to say to you, Ruby&Lola, that my best friend has two dogs names Ruby and Lola! I just thought it was funny.  How odd.

Glad the pups were finally born, sorry for your losses.


----------



## Batman

Here's a pic of lita babies she has 11 now gimchi actually has been feeding hers she got flicked on the nose BC she nipped me now she's eating lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Heh. Well Lola is my dog and Ruby my first rat, she deceased now. But they were best pals. :3




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

There so cute! Happy Gimchi is feeding hers. :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Me too after she done being mom my friend is going to take her just BC shed rather have guys handle.her lol she nipped me and he goes in and she licks him 'rolls eyes ' lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

Batman said:


> Here's a pic of lita babies she has 11 now gimchi actually has been feeding hers she got flicked on the nose BC she nipped me now she's eating lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They're so tiny and pink. 

I love newborn rats. They're just too cute.


----------



## Batman

I know I can't wait to.see their markings 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

So are you going to keep one of the babies since you're rehoming gimchi?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I don't know lol I mean I don't want to give her away but she's not happy and she loves Jeff to death she climbs and snuggles on him so I might  but I dunno BC I might keep one of litas lol I bought another double ferrite nation I found for like 124 lol so ill have room but that's a lot of rats I need to find them homes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

So since they had the babies when should I clean the cage 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Batman said:


> I don't know lol I mean I don't want to give her away but she's not happy and she loves Jeff to death she climbs and snuggles on him so I might  but I dunno BC I might keep one of litas lol I bought another double ferrite nation I found for like 124 lol so ill have room but that's a lot of rats I need to find them homes lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You mean you're not prepared to keep 16 more rats? That's odd  

I other oops litters on here are any indication, you will probably have a few left to add to your mischief 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

You are supposed to wait a week for a cage clean. Meanwhile you can spot clean carefully. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Okay ty I didn't want to clean too soon. If ill have to ill keep some but I think my sister is planning to steal Randy and rimmer o.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

nanashi7 said:


> You are supposed to wait a week for a cage clean. Meanwhile you can spot clean carefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is it a week!?
Oh my gosh. I waited only three days. I'm so lucky nothing bad happened. 
I've been having to spot clean more than daily because I didn't want to use the cruddy carefresh I normally use for the travel cage so I'm using newspaper which doesn't really help much with the poop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom

I have to say I waited until the next day to clean the cage, but I guess it depends on the rat. When I had Molly she was always extremely trusting and loving, even with her litter of ratties.


----------



## nanashi7

Trust is a big factor. I did three days. However, Gimchi isn't trusting and babies are dying. I recommended they follow the normal guideline considering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I think she's getting an idea that I'm going in her cage regardless if she bit me I flicked her nose when she bit then I pinned her with my hand I know it sounds harsh but now she grooming me when I enter it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Here's two of gimchi babies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

Adorable :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Ty I had to put one in litas litter BC gimchi saw me put it back and picked it out it been that way for hour and a half but lita took to it so it should be fine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I love the fact the babies are squirming around I notice some vegue markings how will I know for sure what they are marked as about how many weeks?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

You'll see the markings start to darken in about three days.
Fur starts growing around 6-7 days
Eyes and ears will be open at two weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Oo I can't wait they are already so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

I can't wait to see all your lil cities with their fluffy coats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Me eithet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

They won't have adult coats until like week 8. My kits still had some changes occurring up until this time, as the guard hairs grew in.


----------



## Batman

I'm just happy they are healthy I had to put the rest in with lita I guess gimchi didn't like the fact I touched her babies I had clean hands but when she saw me put them back she didn't go near them at all for 2 hours they were getting cold I had to feed them but lita is taking very good care of all of them. Why is gimchi being like that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

When dealing with that sort of female, she likely didn't like your scent on them / care to recognize them.

Pregnancy hormones make most animals (even humans) go whacko.


----------



## Batman

I touched them BC it looked like she wasn't feeding or keeping them warm when I put them back they were little cold ever since she had them its like she don't care 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Even humans can be that way. Lita is probably on super-mom mode (she probably would nest anything you handed her?), while Gimchi is on I'm-not-a-mom mode. 
My girl super-mommed because she had many kits. She even started dragging _me _to her nest.

Gimchi came into this with behavioral problems, and clearly a weak genetic line as her kits passed away. She likely has it really rough right now. How are Lita and Gimchi if put togehter (no babies around)? It may be worth seeing if they will sister-nurse, which is both of them working together. Otherwise, I would let Gimchi go back to being a normal rat and give her love and immersion and treats.


----------



## Batman

The only rat of mine she likes to be with is Randy she attacks lita and lita wont fight back shell squeek but its not just me she has a problem with if its any girl she bites If its a Guy she's the nicest rat ever my friend Jeff said that he will take her BC she climbed on him kissed him she was a different rat when he was holding her so he said after she rests he's going to get her fixed and put her in with his males since he bought over one of his females and they fought but she's better with males
I never had a rat like gimchi I thought they were all social and nice lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Some are just messed up, and there is only so much you can do. If you got Gimchi from a pet store/CL and/or she was older...well, there you go. My own rescue rat is more wild than anything. She is blind, deaf, and cannot be bothered. I still get bit for "misbehaving". She can only stand the kits around her, no adults. She will only allow me to handle her, not anyone else.


----------



## Batman

I got them from a breeder who claimed she bred for pets only but she would sell for snakes too  she lied about gimchi being social 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

It's a good thing litas around to take over like "more babies? Ummmmm.....sure...I guess I got room" rats are a lot like people and evidently that means that some make way better moms than others, I'm glad lita is a super mom, you should make her a cape that says "SM"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Lol lita is def the sweetest don't get me wrong rimmer Lister and Randy are loveable but lita gives kisses earlier she tried to lick the inside of my nose lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Yeah penny does that......I'm not sure how I feel about it lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Yea me either earlier I was talking she tried to go in my mouth it was awkward 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HaroIdebade

*tbamucbdt*

Identity robbery is a very significant offense; in case you’ maest? a new sufferer with this criminal offense it may possess really serious outcomes. It might mean trouble liberating your credit records, entering into personal debt, losing big money and also obtaining it issues together with the law. ポーター 財布	ポーター アウトレット =	http://www.zbaracing.com/ ポーター バッグ,You will probably experience difficulty getting new careers or condominiums. グッチ 財布 新作	グッチ 時計 =	http://www.vcudeltachi.com/ グッチ アウトレット,It is because business employers and also property owners typically check the consumer credit data in their people.http://www.zbaracing.com/ ポーター 財布http://www.vcudeltachi.com/ グッチ 財布


----------



## Batman

so gimchi babies have no markings and no peach fuzz could they possibly be hairless?


----------



## Voltage

They won't get their fuzz until day 6 (day 7 if you count the day they were born as day 1) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Baby pictures?!??!?!? Do litas have fuzz? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

Batman said:


> so gimchi babies have no markings and no peach fuzz could they possibly be hairless?


Do any of the babies have curly whiskers?


----------



## Finnebon

my hairless/double rex girl when she was a very young baby had her curly whiskers, but she did have peach fuzz and I could see her markings. Her fur faded and fell off as she got older and now I can't even see where her markings used to be. But her fur looked very different from her sibling's fur. 

Here's an example:








This is a picture of the girls of the litter on day 11. You can see that Aoife has fuzz and you can see her spot, but it's nowhere near as dense of fur as her sisters had.

I agree, post pictures!! You can post them on a site like imgur.com and then share them that way


----------



## Andypan

Batman said:


> Lol lita is def the sweetest don't get me wrong rimmer Lister and Randy are loveable but lita gives kisses earlier she tried to lick the inside of my nose lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my little dumbo female lena doea that a whole lot and shell give me non stop kisses if i allowed her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I will try yo post pic soon I been so busy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Here's one that was squirming away the others are being fed lol sad thing is It hard to tell on some gimchi babies whose who BC they are almost the same as litas lol day apart lita like super mom 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Gimchi 3 lol sorry for the food gimchi loves to shove it out of her cage

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Batman said:


> Here's one that was squirming away the others are being fed lol sad thing is It hard to tell on some gimchi babies whose who BC they are almost the same as litas lol day apart lita like super mom
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That one reminds me of little sugar gliders, cu it looks like it's got that extra shin there .....actually baby rats an baby sugar gliders look a lot alik....I bet they don't sound alike though....gosh baby gliders are annoying 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

These ones let you know when they are hungry during the note its squeak squeak lol oh here's the bunch together one of lita and one of the babies looks like it has a mask lol they are moving around little explorers obviously lita thought it was her to have a close up lol had to share

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

You can go ahead and send me that masked baby. K thanks. 


they look great!

By the way, what is the momma eating? Do you have lab blocks? The stuff in her dish is fine for treats, but not a staple.


----------



## Batman

Oh yea that was her treat bowl I give them treats at night but she does have lab blocks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

When the soonest you can tell they are female and males 5 weeks or sooner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Well you can kinda start guessing, but 5 weeks is probably the for sure mark


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I just want to start naming them they are super cite although I know people who would adopt them would change their name lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

I sexed mine on the second day. If you know what to look for it's very simple. It's super obvious when the boys torpedoes drop, after they're fully furred 4-6 weeks. But you can find out extremely early on. 

It will be easy to tell once you see the difference and compare a male to a female. Females 'bits' are much closer to their anus, males are farther up, so more of a gap in between, and as they get a bit older the male's start to get a little more dangly. Once they get fluffy, before the males drop, it's actually more difficult to tell than when they are hairless.


----------



## JLSaufl

Ahh, I love the littles. So adorable.


----------



## Batman

Oh I thought you had to wait the 5 weeks before they even showed hmm okay more pics  this is the chunkiest so far lol I
Going to take more and post latet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

You said you're in Jacksonville, NC? 
There is someone in Beaufort who is looking for a female ratty on facebook, if you have a FB I can link you to them if you have any unclaimed and she's interested?


----------



## Batman

Yea I'm in Jacksonville and I was thinking of starting a fb one for my rats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/347572321984202/


"Verena". But obviously you can post your babies there, I suppose.


----------



## Batman

Ty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Girls on paper towels
boys in cage
3 are missing they wondered under the bedding 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Psst the masked one is a girl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

What little sweeties! I'm glad you aren't anywhere close to me!


----------



## Grawrisher

Gaaaahhhh why are little squirmies so cuuuuttttteeee?!??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I'm going to try to take individual pics but the squirm a lot I'm afraid of dropping them lol. But gimchi Babies feel so velvety 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Can someone tell me what kind of markings these are?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I dunno how but I got two threads of the same title and I confused myself and said my comments on the other way gah anywho gimchi babies might be dumbo not sure but two have a mask going on super cute and peach fuzzy still not sure on the markings 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

More pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HaroIdebade

*hpwqqstsa*

Burglars will send you deceptive email messages known as phishing. ポーター 財布	ポーター アウトレット =	http://www.zbaracing.com/ ポーター バッグ メンズ,These kind of email messages appear just like these are through banks or maybe corporations and attempt to scam you directly into offering personalized as well as username and passwords. ポーター トートバッグ レディース = http://www.zbaracing.com/ポーター-ボストンバッグ-c-4.html ポーター ボストンバッグ,They can claim that there exists a problem with your own account and you need verify your details as a way to repair it. グッチ アウトレット	グッチ アウトレット =	http://www.vcudeltachi.com/ グッチ 時計,Will not present details for them as these emails are usually fake.Thieves may set trojans or maybe different plans on your グッチ 長財布 新作 = http://www.vcudeltachi.com/グッチ-時計-c-2.html グッチ 時計 メンズ,laptop or computer that will diary your current key strokes therefore having the ability to obtain your accounts.http://www.zbaracing.com/ ポーター 財布 メンズhttp://www.vcudeltachi.com/ グッチ アウトレットhttp://www.zbaracing.com/ポーター-トートバッグ-c-7.html ポーター トートバッグ レディース http://www.vcudeltachi.com/グッチ-トートバッグ-c-7.html グッチ バッグ トート


----------



## lulabelle

Awww they're all so adorable!! I wanna adopt them all hehe congratulations on a beautiful bundle of babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Ty  Im.going.to post pics but unfortunetly I have to get rid of all my rats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola

All as in even your older ones not just the babies? Why?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Yea I posted a thread as to why in the adoption forum basically my sisters bf thinks I'm a user and told me I had to get out I found an apartment but the guys wife doesn't want "filthy rodents " as she says in her buildings I tried to explain that they are clean etc the Guy was more open minded but since Its his wife's project it's still.a no and right. Now that's the only apartment I can afford

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

I don't know how it works in the US, but here they can't evict you unless the animal is causing damage to the unit or bothering other tenants (smell, noise) So I would move in without them for a few days or a week, see if someone can watch them... then bring them in. I'd look into your landlord and tenant laws for your county but here they cannot kick you out.


----------



## Batman

Well my sisters husband owns the house I'm staying he's the one kicking me out the apartment I'm moving into their policy no rats or probably any rodent

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned

Sorry yo hear about your troubles.

The babies look like capped/mismarked capped's.


----------



## Batman

I'm going to add pics of all the babies later BC they all have different marks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

that doesn't matter is what I mean. I moved into an apartment here that was NO PETS at all none whatsoever, fish, dogs, nothing. After moving in I got cats, dogs, rats, mice, fish, birds. I've had everything and she cannot evict me BY LAW unless the animals are causing damage or are interfering with the other tenants, which they never have. I did have to rehome the birds because of the noise but that was it. As long as you say you don't have pets you can move in and it's fine. If i asked if a place was pet friendly and they said no, I would drop it there. I never would admit to having pets, then just bring them in. But again not sure what your countys regulations are, I'd google it if I were you.


----------



## Batman

I'd rather have them homed then to push it with the way my luck is
Oh BTW here are 3 of.gimchi babies they are so squirmy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

That really super sucks  I wish I could take all your rattie from you they're all so cute (especially that baby with the strange face markings, but I don't have the funds to get there and I don't have the time and cages for tht many rats (plenty of food, and fleece to keep an army of rats happy, but that's it) will you at least get to keep your babies til they're weaned? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

I don't condone lying or anything but like.... I use to live next to a no pet apartment building but one of the tenants was allowed to have pets because sh had depression and pets really help that.....food for thought


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Yea I have till they are winged
To get rid of them I'm going to see if maybe her husband can change her mind 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel

Very often caged small animals don't count as 'pets' as far as apartments are concerned. Only the most strict landlords would disallow things like hamsters, gerbils, or even fish (which would be enough to make me not move in there).


----------



## Batman

They allow cage. Pets birds hampsters etc but she doesn't see rats as pets

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel

Batman said:


> They allow cage. Pets birds hampsters etc but she doesn't see rats as pets
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What they don't know won't hurt them?


----------



## anawelch

A lot of apartment complexes don't allow exotics which means anything that isnt a cat or dog. If you sign a lease and it says "exotic animals are not allowed" then they can evict you but they do have to give you time to get rid of them. I'm not supposed to have exotics but they dont have apartment checks so its not a big deal and my landlords arent strict at all.


----------



## Grawrisher

Batman said:


> They allow cage. Pets birds hampsters etc but she doesn't see rats as pets
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A lot of places here are the same way, that's why when my grandmas neighbor offered to lease us this house and let me have all my pets in it (he knew what they all were) I told my dad that it was a good idea, even though my dog can't be on the grass (the grass I like the landlords baby)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Right well my sister wanted to keep.then until I found a place but her husband is the Jack ass the landlords husband told me that since the two females have babies I can keep them till the babies can be rehomed my other rats are at my friends house which is only temp so either I need to find them good homes or hopefully she will let me have them her husband is very understanding but for some reason she's not 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Do they do tricks?!? Show her the tricks! Or send her some YouTube videos, all of my extended family hated rats like "they're so mean" I responded with "actually, they're nice and really smart, and clean, penny grooms me" an now that they've met penny they're all like "ok. PET rats are ok" they still don't value the lives of the wild ones but hey, it's a start , sometimes people just haven't met the right rats yet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Randy steals food is that a trick lol lister before he of lazy came to his name


----------



## Batman

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

I'm envious if all the variety in your litter. I got four (Russian blue?) agoutis, four black berks and one black self in my litter. It's very hard to tell them. All apart.
I got nicknames for most of mine now though, have to check tail tips for two of the agoutis, gender for the other two and bellies/feet for the rest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Those were just some she was feeding the rest I think I'm going to have a few naked or solid but yea they are variety makes it easier for me lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

If you have even a single furred pup, around the time the eyes open have the husband (and by proxy, the wife) meet them. Why? It sold my family on rats.


----------



## Batman

OMG his wife is evil how can you think babie rats are ugly? The Guy melted at the site of the pictures she said I could have 2 of my rats sighs I have 5 older ones how am I just going to chose 2 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

That's such an arbitrary number. Maybe say "I'm trying to rehome my rats, can they stay together until they find good homes?".

See, I told dmy apartment I had rats. Plural, but no number. They never asked, I never told. I showed pictures of the cutest babies I could (I have one of two hugging as furred, blind pups, a video of them playing, etc. all of which you are welcome to  ) but never mentioned I still had the pups nor how many.

She never would've found out if not to come and hold one. Then she noticed I had four cages, two big ones and a travel cage. Then of course the rats all wanted out so they swarmed. I said, "Oh, I've 11 rats. I'm rehoming some." by some, I meant two.


----------



## Batman

I have another meeting to discuss things I think her husband knows I'm trying to rehome some BC I told him the babies need a few more weeks but I ensure her I'm not a breeder I explained what happened and I told her I am going to get the females fixed well gimchi is going to be homed when my friend Jeff gets money to get her fixed BC she does better with male.rats a female rat even looks at her and she turns evil o.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Do hairless rats get fur when babies or no or yea then it just falls off BC 5 are fuzzy.but no marking trying to determine if they are white with red eyes or are naked

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I believe double rex lose the fur, but hairless do not. not certain though.


----------



## Batman

I'm just trying to figure out what I have but with their markings its hard to tell 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

They're all so cute!!

I do believe double rexes lose fur but since you have no rex adults you're definitely not going to have double rex babies I don't know how the hairless stuff works though, but even if your hairless were the father, the mother would still have to carry tht gene for them to come out hairless......genetics are fun!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Some of the ones that were black are now a brownish color.lol when they get to where there eyes are open ill post pics but yea as of now the apartment manager says I can only have 2 so when the babies are old enough they have to go so at least I get to keep the ratties till I find them homes its just hard for me to chose just two to stay

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

One little baby has its eyes open

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

One of the male babies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

He's the cutest!!!!! If I were closer I would so take a little girl, and hey, at least they're letting you keep two


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Yea but shed prefer me to keep two little ones :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

She can't tell you which one's to pick. Pick who you want.


----------



## Batman

Oh I plan on it just its complicated I've had 5 rats for long time.sighs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Another little boy he's by far the most squirmy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Oh and a little girl she lo es to hug I hate holding her side ways 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Their Adorable )

RattBurglarr)


----------



## Batman

Ty I'm going to.post more pics later of all of them I wonder if I should name them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Shes really kind of silly if sh wants you to keep little ones....they do grow....people are silly
Plus the adults have already even through the feisty "teenager" phase


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Right but Lister and rimmer are getting old  so I don't know

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden

I really like the ones with the interesting head patterns. Never see stuff like that here!


----------



## Batman

The little boy is the only one who has a pattern like that the other started out black now they are a brown cinnamon or white its interesting 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Should I name the little ones?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage

I've nicknamed all of mine to help tell them apart. It will be easier for people to tell me which they want that way too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Nanashi named all hers and it seems like all the names stuck...so that's something to think about....no pressure


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I mean they can always change it but I have to decide what to name them.plus have to decide which older ones I want it hard to choose just two BC I wanted to keep a couple.Babies sighs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

The adopters had the option of changing names, but they stuck. At seven weeks, they didn't know their name as I hadn't name trained. 

Nicknaming is insanely useful for identification. I cannot place a number to a rat, but a name I could especially if the name "fit". It also helped because I had to keep a few (6/13). 

Honestly you really should try to talk to them about the situation honestly. Rats aren't damaging creatures when kept in cages, definitely not had smell complaints, and so forth. 2 versus 200 is one thing, your 2 to my 11 is not actually that different. 
The likelihood that you can rehome both two litters (albeit small ones) AND well-grown rats is very low. I'm sorry but it is true. Maybe you can talk to them about the number of cages and or offer a pet deposit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I have offered a pet fee and I told her that there is no smell.I spot clean then weekly I clean I told her that they are clean smart etc but she still says only two honestly.I might rehome all of them and not worry about having any animals 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Finally set up the adoption thread and posted pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

So the babies are 4 weeks and gimchi is not feeding anymore it's like they have no interest litas want to feed but she fights them soo what do I do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

4 weeks is fine for them to quit drinking milk. Just soak some block food in kitten formula if you are worried. But at 4 weeks they are probably following mom and eating what she eats.


----------



## Daniel

Grawrisher said:


> Nanashi named all hers and it seems like all the names stuck...so that's something to think about....no pressure
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


N7 well named her rats, they were a little unique and I think they fit the personalities of the rats. 

(I have 2 of the boys)


----------



## Batman

They are eating what they eat so I will try that I just always thought it was 5 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

5 weeks is when they need to be separated from their opposite gender siblings and can be adopted out to their new homes. But they often stop suckling before that. But even though they are not eating from mom they still gain valuable info from watching her and interacting with their siblings.


----------



## Batman

Okay ty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Okay so could gimchi and lita go in the same cage with female babies or put them in a seperate cage together I need to figure it out so I know if I need more cages

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

Korra said:


> 5 weeks is when they need to be separated from their opposite gender siblings and can be adopted out to their new homes. But they often stop suckling before that. But even though they are not eating from mom they still gain valuable info from watching her and interacting with their siblings.


I really wouldn't be saying bye to the babies at 5 weeks old, i know its common practice for that and younger in the states but its not good practice. At 5 weeks they are still very much babies, whilst they may be living on a diet of mainly dry mix etc they are still mentally adults. I tend to split off mum and split the sexes at 4.5-5 weeks old, let mum go back in with them for a few hours a day for the first few days and then let them live in there sibling groups for a couple of weeks before homing. If you literally split them up and from mum then rehome them you are giving them a massive shock to the system all in one go. Not only are they loosing there mum they are loosing there home, their humans and there brothers and sisters. Giving them at least a week to get used to that before introducing another big change really helps them. Giving them 2 weeks (until 7 weeks old) means they are mentally more mature and also physically more sturdy so better able to cope with the pressures of there new live.


----------



## Batman

My problem is I have two litters a day apart that's why I was asking if when I split the sexes if gimchi and lita could be with the girls. I honestly don't have the money to br buying a **** load of cages Im in the midst of moving I have to buy bedding and food everytime I turn around both my bigger cages fell out of the truck so they are ruined and now all my rats are in starter kits and I'm also tired of people bitching and moaning how right now I don't have the best cage ever for them right now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

I would move all the baby girls in together and mums in with your adults if you have them. To be honest I would have merged the two litters at around 3 to 4 weeks if mums used to live together as most mums actively enjoy raising litters together with rats they know. If you don't have an adult girl group mums can stay with the girls its just easier to feed each group what they need seperatly, my mums are normally a bit overweight by this stage and need a diet.


----------



## Batman

Um the adults.I have are males don't want to do that ill probably just get another cage for the two moms

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChrisB23

Just want to throw a lilt did bit out there I'm not sure if you are still needing to house them because of the landlord issue but in the US (not sure about other countries) you can get a "prescription" (really just a letter written by someone in the mental health field/ or your primary doctor) for what is called an ESA (Emotional Support Animal) it is somewhat like a Service Animal/Dog the difference being is that with an ESA the only legal rights you have are that you can not be kicked out of your housing or denied housing where it has been stated that no animals are allowed as well as with an ESA (and a legal letter) you can have your ESA in the cabin of an air craft. The litter I am currently waiting for (to be born) I will get my ESA Rat from. I have one now, but he has gone partially blind and pees everywhere to see.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2

Its so not right that your land lords wife if making you go through all this struggle, because, my, what a journey you've already been on. congrats and sorry at the same time, if that makes any sense...


----------

